
Ask HN: ASP.NET core - Crowz4k
I am new to .Net can you please provide me good source for learning i want to know all from bottom to top, for example rendering with razor , hosting etc , and yes some road-map :)  for learning web development, and architecture of .net core &gt;2
======
xakpc
Stick to Microsoft learning resources, they provide much anything you need
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/aspnet/core/?view=aspnetcor...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/aspnet/core/?view=aspnetcore-2.1)

They also provide tons of great educational video content for example on
WebAPI
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIkpVzqLuhA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIkpVzqLuhA)

------
Avalaxy
[https://www.amazon.com/Pro-ASP-NET-Core-
MVC-2/dp/148423149X/...](https://www.amazon.com/Pro-ASP-NET-Core-
MVC-2/dp/148423149X/ref=mt_paperback?_encoding=UTF8&me=&qid=)

------
jacob9706
We dont even use Razor internally. Just learn the API controller side of
ASP.net core 2.0 while using a modern frontend stack like Svelte/React as hot
reloading is a thing that exists.

